# Chinese New Year



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Today, 2/7/08, is the Chinese New Year. Don't know if we have any Chinese
folks here on the forum or not. It don't matter... some of the guys on the 
forum are just looking for a good excuse to hoist their glass.

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!

Oh... BTW.... it's the "Year Of The Rat".

Charles


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 7, 2008)

Year of the rat...it kinda makes sense since there are a lot of rats coming out...especially politics


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 8, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Today, 2/7/08, is the Chinese New Year. Don't know if we have any Chinese
> folks here on the forum or not. It don't matter... some of the guys on the
> forum are just looking for a good excuse to hoist their glass.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!
> ...



Dang!!! Lucky has his own year!!!??????  (Sorry Lucky, Chris made me say that.   )


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 9, 2008)

lucky


----------

